# Keeping it Local - Need Baling Wire



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Guys - In my effort to keep my dollars local I have hit a stumbling block. I need some more baling wire for my cardboard baler but can't find a local supplier. Any suggestions? I usually buy 10',14 gauge, 250 wire bundles.

Thanks!


----------

